# LX266, Deck repair.



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,since the weather cooled,a bit,I decided to strip the deck,on the JD .
Found a couple of weak spots,with pin holes,but,overall,it's still solid!
Removed all the spindles,and tensioners,etc.,without a single broken bolt!
Spindles,bushings,and blades,as well as the secondary belt,are in great shape.
The primary belt,though, needs replacing.
I will be sanding,and grinding any rust,and welding in new metal.
PO used it , commercially,for over 2 years,and wasn't one to do cleaning/repairs.
Still,...it beats paying almost $1300.00,for a new BARE shell !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's John Deere for you. Surprised you can even still get them. Normally 3 months after they introduce something, they discontinue it. I'm of course exaggerating, but not much!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,..I'm a cheapskate,any way !
Got the patch cut to size,and I've got the section marked ,for removal.
I'll tack it in,and position the tensioner support,and deck attachment support.
Once I'm satisfied ,I'll do a full weld.
Then all I have to do is turn the OD,on the bronze bushings,and drill a grease hole ,in them .
After that , it's all sand,and paint !


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,found another spot,that needs repair,so I'm doing it, first.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that's what I call tender.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

tin beetles have been hard at work


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

hope you have success with the repairs


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,...I've repaired worse,..though it ain't fun !
I have to make this one last,until I can find a replacement.....grass is growin' too fast !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like a pile of tetanus spores holding hands! Work your magic John and above all else make it like new. You can do it!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I hope I didn't come across as being sarcy, I have repaired rusted decks at times and as soon as you hit them with a stick, boof!! a bloody blow hole, I prefer using oxy/acetylene with tobin bronze to gently fill in those sink holes and the heat usually stabilises the rust, each to his own though.

and I say it again, good luck John


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No worries, Mate!
I'm using a Mig wire welder,so t's more controllable.
I'm overlapping into good metal,and using stitch welds,the metal doesn't get brittle .
Sort of like when they weld a car panel.
I use a "picking hammer",and if it so much as dimples,it gets replaced!


tractor beam said:


> Looks like a pile of tetanus spores holding hands! Work your magic John and above all else make it like new. You can do it!


BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most of the bad stuff,I've noticed,is where grass normally sticks,and has to be scraped off,after mowing.
PO used it commercially,and didn't clean it much.
Found a deck shell,in Indiana,....$300+ $150 shipping.
Still too much,for me,right now.
SO,back to the welding !


----------

